# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Blos forums et limite sur le nombre d'image

## Mickael Baron

Bonjour,

Un auteur me fait part qu'il est impossible de positionner plus de 6 images sur un billet ? Cette limite peut elle tre outrepasse ?

Merci

Mickael

----------


## kolodz

J'avais cru que la limit tait  3 pices jointes. J'importe les images aussi !
Il y a une limite sur le nombre d'image en balise image, aussi ?

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## Anomaly

Ces limites (qui taient des rglages par dfaut plutt qu'un choix explicite de notre part) ont t leves.  :;):

----------


## Mickael Baron

Merci pour ton efficacit comme toujours.

Mickael

----------

